# ADAWARE SE new definitions



## mimo2005

SE1R20 *25.11.2004* Update

New Definitions
============================================
Dialer.Saristar
Dialer.CallSwitch
Naupoint Downloader
Win32.Backdoor.SDBot.D
Win32.TrojanDownloader.Agent.C
Updated Definitions
============================================
180Solutions.Ncase +2
Adlogix.Adrotator +2
BargainBuddy +2
BlazeFind.SyncroAd +3
ClearSearch
CoolWebSearch +5
DyFuCa 
Elitum.EliteBar +4
eUniverse.Incredifind +2
eUniverse.Toolbar
eZula +2
IEHijacker.Richfind
IEHijacker.IEHost
FavoriteMan +3
GAIN.PrecisionTime
IBIS Toolbar
IGetNet +3
Rads01.Quadrogram +2
Second Thought
SoftoMate Toolbar
Virtumonde +2
vx2.Abetterinternet
vx2.respondmiter
WindUpdates +5
Definition File Details
This update adds 258 signatures, 23 fingerprints and 3 new families making a total of 35327 signatures in detection.
The MD5 checksum for the defs.ref file is d08b8e81fd12006e0aad76b86ab8ce04

Additional Information
============================================
You can use Webupdate to install the new reference file, or download it manually from:
http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/defs.zip


----------



## greyknight17

That's great. I see they are getting rid of the common ones that we ask user's to fix. Less work for all of us. LOL.


----------



## mimo2005

*adaware se new definition 03.12.2004*

SE1R21 *03.12.2004*



Newly included definitions:
========================
IEHijacker.Find4u.B
IEHijacker.HereToFind
IEHijacker.Hotoffers
IEHijacker.WordsText
Win32.Worm.Spybot.C
Updated definitions:
========================
AdBlaster +2
Adintelligence.AproposToolbar +2
ADTomi +2
BargainBuddy +12
BlazeFind.SyncroAd +2
CasinoPalazzo
ClickSpring +7
CommonName.InternetKeywords
IEHijacker.BeginToSearch +2
IEHijacker.IEHost34 +3
CoolWebSearch +16
DealHelper
Dialer.Wink
Dialer.TIBBrowser +2
DyFuCa.InternetOptimizer
Ebates Moe MoneyMaker +2
ExactSearchbar
Favoriteman
IBIS Toolbar +4
ImiServer.IEPLugin
LOP +4
Naupoint +3
Rads01.Quadrogram
RelatedLinks
Roings.Jimmysurf
StatBlaster
Virtumonde +3
VX2.ABetterInternet +7
VX2.Transponder +3
VX2.LocalNRD +2
This update adds 587 signatures, 41 fingerprints and 5 new families making a total of 35914 signatures in detection.
The MD5 checksum for the defs.ref file is bd06b430dc4280c4c7c62422e27a5574

Additional Information
============================================
You can use Webupdate to install the new reference file, or download it manually from:
http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/defs.zip


----------



## mimo2005

*29.12.2004*

SE1R24 29.12.2004

New Definitions
============================================
vacPro +2
Instafinder

Updated Definitions
============================================
Claria +2
CoolWebSearch
E2Give
EZula
Prutect +2
TopMoxie +2
WebDialer

MD5 for the defs.ref file: 67889e79a920a7dd8085bf6c877877e1

Additional Information
============================================
You can use Webupdate to install the new reference file, or download it manually from:
http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/defs.zip


----------



## YeeFam

*New Ad-Aware SE Definitions*

Reference Number : SE1R24 29.12.2004
Internal build : 29
File location : C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\defs.ref
File size : 416382 Bytes
Total size : 1313453 Bytes
Signature data size : 1283765 Bytes
Reference data size : 29176 Bytes
Signatures total : 36484
Fingerprints total : 610
Fingerprints size : 23044 Bytes
Target categories : 15
Target families : 633

1-11-2005 10: 06:30 PM Performing WebUpdate...

Installing Update...
Definitions File Loaded:
Reference Number : SE1R25 11.01.2005
Internal build : 30
File location : C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\defs.ref
File size : 412196 Bytes
Total size : 1300547 Bytes
Signature data size : 1270864 Bytes
Reference data size : 29171 Bytes
Signatures total : 36186
Fingerprints total : 604
Fingerprints size : 22767 Bytes
Target categories : 15
Target families : 632


1-11-2005 10: 06:40 PM Success
Update successfully downloaded and installed.


----------



## mimo2005

*Se1r25 11.01.2005*

*SE1R25 11.01.2005*

Updated Definitions
============================================
VX2 +28
Claria

MD5 for the defs.ref file: d6b16f1631a2a9746fa11fc070549c7f

Additional Information
============================================
You can use Webupdate to install the new reference file, or download it manually from:
http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/defs.zip


----------



## YeeFam

*Just Updated my AD-Aware SE*

Reference Number : SE1R27 05.02.2005
Internal build : 32
File location : C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal\defs.ref
File size : 410347 Bytes
Total size : 1296130 Bytes
Signature data size : 1266439 Bytes
Reference data size : 29179 Bytes
Signatures total : 36032
Fingerprints total : 616
Fingerprints size : 23320 Bytes
Target categories : 15
Target families : 631


----------



## mimo2005

*Se1r27 05.02.2005*

*SE1R27 05.02.2005*

Updated definitions:
========================
*180Solutions
ClickSpring
CoolWebSearch +2
istbar.dotcomToolbar
Lop +4
midADdle
Winshow*

The MD5 checksum for the defs.ref file is c87581fe525562b15e5c643c5907d512

Additional Information
============================================
You can use Webupdate to install the new reference file, or download it manually from:
http://download.lavasoft.de.edgesuite.net/public/defs.zip


----------

